# What to do with big pines?



## bert the turtle (Aug 27, 2012)

I have to take down at least 4 and maybe a few more big (at least for around here) pines to put in my new house. Dropped one yesterday that was about 30" in diameter at the base. Nice and straight, too.

Anyway, I can't stand the thought of just burning them, but I really don't have any ideas. I wouldn't mind trying my hand with a chainsaw mill, but I don't have one yet and I'm not going to have time for it for a few months at best. Even if I did, it is still hot and humid here and just not that much fun to be covered in pine sap in this weather.

So, my first question is if I let them sit for a few months, will they be useless by the time I get to them? Anything special I should do to protect them while I await some use for them? Any ideas about what to do with them? 

I don't need lumber for the house because it will be all concrete construction.


----------



## danthe (Aug 27, 2012)

I had the same situation 20 years ago when I built my house. I took down a very large pine where i was building the house. I rolled the logs out of the way for the winter. I got a bandsaw mill in the spring to make 11/4 in planks. I had beautiful planks some 16-18 in wide except they had black pin hole made by evil critters. Darn someone had offered me over a 1000$ (20 years ago) but back out when he saw the black holes. He told me it was because I left the logs on the ground. So I do not knoe if there any scientific evidence to prove it but I would try to take them off the ground until you are ready to saw them.

He only took five planks for 50$ (not the widest one he wanted 10-12 in). I made casing for my basement windows and baseboard for both my house and my father.


----------



## OHWC (Aug 27, 2012)

Roll them up on some 4x4 posts like they are floor joists. Seal the ends with latex paint or end sealer.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Aug 27, 2012)

Make some seats


----------



## bert the turtle (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm liking the seat idea. Do you have jig you use?


----------



## Cody Colston (Aug 27, 2012)

The sooner the Pine is milled after felling, the higher the lumber quality. I would look into getting someone with a portable bandmill to saw it up.

In warm weather, Pine will bluestain within a few days. It's doesn't affect the lumber strength but it won't be bright anymore. Since bluestain is a fungus, the colder the weather, the longer you have before it affects the wood.

If you keep it in log form (up off the ground) remove the bark asap. Bugs like to live just underneath the bark. In my experience, end sealing isn't necessary with Pine. It doesn't dry as fast and check like hardwood does.


----------



## avason (Aug 27, 2012)

Have some guy with a portable mill come in and mill them up. I built my entire shed with pine trees that I took down on my property. He milled 4x4's 2x4's 2X6's and 1x10, 12's 8's for the outside. The thing came out pretty good too. I'll try and get some pics tomorrow. I still have a lot of wood left over too that I use for other stuff. Good luck


----------



## bert the turtle (Aug 27, 2012)

I could get a guy to come out. I have dry places to store it and let it dry once milled. I'm guessing that is less expensive than going to home depot. There is a certain amount of appeal to getting it cut big and making a timber framed shed or tea house for my wife. Thanks.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Aug 28, 2012)

bert the turtle said:


> I'm liking the seat idea. Do you have jig you use?



I use a Granberg Minni Mill.


----------



## Dad2FourWI (Aug 28, 2012)

I was in the same situation three years ago and did _not_ remove the bark right away as I was too busy building my barn.... bad move on my part!

We finally peeled them and let them dry and used them the next year when we built our cabin... and then the buggars came back out of the logs! (and plenty big too!!!) If you search on some of my posts you can find some pics of these nasty pests.

As others have already said... go out and buy a draw knife and prepare to sweat!! Actually, I kindof like it... you end up with a beautiful log that will wait for the mill. Try to keep the log off the ground as far as possible... cinder blocks work well, but make sure the log does not roll off and hurt anyone!

With that said, I am going out to continue on assembling my LT-10!!!


----------



## bigjohn1895 (Aug 29, 2012)

if its small white pine with smooth green bark you can debark it fast and easy with your hands and a claw hammer (i know dosnt help on the big stuff )
bigger white pine i use a hammer and a claw bar tap the bar in pry up both ways you have to do soon after the 
tree falls crow


if you want to wait and do somthing this winter ill come down and carve them into bears would be nice to work where its warm jk


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 29, 2012)

Firewood.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Aug 29, 2012)

It would be a real shame to turn hundred plus year old 30" pines like this,






into firewood, when a BSM can come in and easily, fairly cheaply turn it into construction lumber like this,






Have you priced 2x4's or 2x6's lately??? Or even flat lumber like this?






There's getting to be less and less old growth hundred plus year old tree's, so let's not waste them when we cut one down...

SR


----------



## Dad2FourWI (Aug 29, 2012)

@ Sawyer Rob... I love your pics!!!! 

BTW, I now have two working running gears!!! (thanks for the help on that topic) They took a bit of work but they are ready to haul some logs!! Now all I have to do is to complete the setup of my LT-10!!!! (just too darn busy...)

Dad2FourWI


----------



## Denis Gionet (Aug 29, 2012)

Sawyer Rob said:


> It would be a real shame to turn hundred plus year old 30" pines like this,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well said, rep sent ! I just took a few big cedars, one was very close to 300 years old. It's become 1x10's, 1x12's and 1x14's, with the odd 8-inch plank in there. Beautiful stuff, might make some nice furniture with it... we'll see next spring.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Aug 29, 2012)

Dad2FourWI said:


> @ Sawyer Rob... I love your pics!!!!
> 
> BTW, I now have two working running gears!!! (thanks for the help on that topic) They took a bit of work but they are ready to haul some logs!! Now all I have to do is to complete the setup of my LT-10!!!! (just too darn busy...)
> 
> Dad2FourWI



I do like my log hauling running gear, they are cheap and do a GREAT job, even with "heavy" loads...






And, if you put the proper tires on them, they float over soft ground much better than old truck tires, that cut in a lot more.

SR


----------



## Dad2FourWI (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey there Sawyer Rob!!!

Those are some nice looking logs!!!!!

My mill is about 90% assembled and my running gear is "itchin" to get out there!!!!<grin> 

I need a "belt tension gauge"....!!!! I need a deflection of 19/64" with 14 lbs of pressure.... ok, like I can even see 1/64th of an inch!!! but what the heck... time to purchase a belt tension gauge I guess....

Again, great pics... it is pretty warm over here (across Lake MI from you)... hey, what latitude are you??? Your pics look like they were taken right from our farm!!!! We are sitting around 43 degrees latitude!!<grin>

Take care,
-Raymond


----------



## lps8 (Aug 30, 2012)

*bark spud*

Pine tree's don't make very good firewood, but they make good houses or barns or whatever. 

I had to peel several trees for the posts, beams and rafters on the porch of our house.

View attachment 250729






Baileys has a good tool for peeling the bark. The handle was a little short for me so I fiberglassed an extension on it so I would not have to bend over so far.

Here is a link for those interested.

https://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=15792&catID=

Larry


----------

